# Need help in getting Epson V30/V300 scanner working

## jpbrock

Has anyone succeeded in getting this scanner to work?

I've tried the following:

1) Installed the iscan-2.19.0 ebuild in from bugzilla (the older ebuilds in portage don't support this scanner).

2) Added epkowa to /etc/sane.d/dll.conf.

3) typed "sane-find-scanner" which finds the scanner

4) typed "scanimage -L" which doesn't find a working scanner

5) created my own ebuild for esci-interpreter-gt-f720-0.0.1, installing the supplied iinterpreter to /usr/share/esci/

6) added "firmware /usr/share/esci/esfw8b.bin" to /etc/sane.d/epkowa.conf

7) repeated 3 and 4 with the same results.

8) created an ebuild for the latest iscan version, 2.19.2, with the same results.

Any ideas?

----------

## guimera

I am not sure about the V300 but I have a V700 working, and according to Sane the V300 should also have "Good" support (is yours a USB scanner?).

I use xsane instead of iscan and when I emerged xsane portage pulled the sane-backends, which contain sane-microtek2 (the sane backend you need for your scanner). Do you have the right backends? Can you do 

```
sudo equery list sane
```

 and post the results?

For more info, can you also post the results of 

```
lsusb | grep -i epson
```

 and 

```
sane-find-scanner
```

?

----------

## elvanor

Same problem here, cannot get the scanner to work. jpbrock, did you succeed eventually?

I did the exact same steps as jpbrock with same results.

lsusb gives:

```
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 005 Device 004: ID 1532:000c

Bus 005 Device 003: ID 046d:c30e Logitech, Inc.

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04b8:0131 Seiko Epson Corp.

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
```

sane-find-scanner gives:

```

  # sane-find-scanner will now attempt to detect your scanner. If the

  # result is different from what you expected, first make sure your

  # scanner is powered up and properly connected to your computer.

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a kernel SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

  # Also you need support for SCSI Generic (sg) in your operating system.

  # If using Linux, try "modprobe sg".

found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8 [EPSON], product=0x0131 [EPSON Scanner]) at libusb:001:004

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

```

scanimage -L gives:

```

No scanners were identified. If you were expecting something different,

check that the scanner is plugged in, turned on and detected by the

sane-find-scanner tool (if appropriate). Please read the documentation

which came with this software (README, FAQ, manpages).
```

So the USB scanner is found, but no appropriate backend works with it apparently...

----------

## nuuskierig

Exactly the same Problem over here!

----------

## elvanor

I solved the problem - use this ebuild, it will work: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=274625

----------

## nuuskierig

That sound great elvanor, but how can i use that ebuild?

Solution can be found here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-778856-highlight-.html

----------

